# pickled northern



## snodak

i was wondering if anyone had a really good pickled northern recipe that they would like to share and if you dont want a lot of people to know about the recipe you can send me a pm. im going out this weekend to catch some northerns and want to pickle them but dont know of a good recipe

thanks lukas


----------



## Dak

I have and will try to find it. Haven't had the chance to use it for awhile.


----------



## KEN W

This is the best pickled fish recipe I have tried.I use ice cream pails to do it.I make the final brine the last night before jaring them up the next day so it is cold.

Pickled fish

Freeze fish for at least 2 days to kill any parasites
Make a brine of 1 cup canning salt to 1 qt. bottled water.
Pour over fish and refrigerate 2 days. Stir a few times
Rinse fish
Cover fish with white vinegar for 2 more days. Stir a few times.
Pour off vinegar. Do not rinse.
Mix together 1 cup vinegar and 1 cup sugar. Add 1 Tbs. pickling spice. Bring to boil,then refrigerate till cold.
Layer fish and onions in jar and pour cold brine over. Refrigerate for 5 days. Shake jars daily.


----------



## drjongy

I have this recipie in the jars right now...should be ready on Friday.

I can't believe the number of different recipies out there for pickled fish. If Ken says this is the best he's tried I'm starting with this one!

My question is, how long will the fish keep once they're pickled?


----------



## Ron Gilmore

They will keep 3 months or more if they last that long. I do mine the same way and put the date on the lid with tape and marker. Had one older jar get mixed in with a new batch and it was 5 months old and fish was firm, no foul smell and taste was like it was freshly made. The mixture of salt brine, vinegar bath and sugar are all products used to preserve food. Key is keeping them properly refrigerated!


----------



## KEN W

That recipe can be adjusted if you like them with white wine.....just add 1 cup Silver Satin or other white wine to the final solution.

As far as keeping....I really don't know....I've always eaten them before they go bad.

1 thing about the recipe.....don't pack the fish to tight in the jars so they don't get soft.


----------



## 9manfan

That recipe is pretty close to the one I use,I just cannot find any Silver Satin wine anymore, that was some good cheap wine for pickled northern,,,I use another brand, but it's not the same as Silver Satin


----------



## drjongy

KEN W said:


> That recipe can be adjusted if you like them with white wine.....just add 1 cup Silver Satin or other white wine to the final solution.
> 
> As far as keeping....I really don't know....I've always eaten them before they go bad.
> 
> 1 thing about the recipe.....don't pack the fish to tight in the jars so they don't get soft.


You use the white wine instead of the vinegar for the final solution, or just add wine in addition to the vinegar/sugar solution?

By the way, they turned out excellent. I love how the fish is totally white and nice and firm.

Someone was telling me about a recipe with sour cream in the final brine that sounds interesting.

Thanks, Ken, for posting this.


----------



## KEN W

Add 1 cup white wine to the final solution AFTER boiling and letting it cool. You don't want to cook off the alchohol.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Ken, I normally do not put sour cream on pike, but have on suckers. I will drain off the liquid remove 2-3 table spoons and replace with sour cream. Mix well and pour back on the fish and let set two days!

Works great, taste great, and I see no reason why it would not taste great on pike as well!


----------



## KEN W

Ron.....never heard of adding sour cream.Might have to try that.


----------



## BirdJ

KEN W said:


> This is the best pickled fish recipe I have tried.I use ice cream pails to do it.I make the final brine the last night before jaring them up the next day so it is cold.
> 
> Pickled fish
> 
> Freeze fish for at least 2 days to kill any parasites
> Make a brine of 1 cup canning salt to 1 qt. bottled water.
> Pour over fish and refrigerate 2 days. Stir a few times
> Rinse fish
> Cover fish with white vinegar for 2 more days. Stir a few times.
> Pour off vinegar. Do not rinse.
> Mix together 1 cup vinegar and 1 cup sugar. Add 1 Tbs. pickling spice. Bring to boil,then refrigerate till cold.
> Layer fish and onions in jar and pour cold brine over. Refrigerate for 5 days. Shake jars daily.


Ken, what size jars are you using? You only boil your pickling spice just up to the boiling point or longer? Does you recipe go by the weight of the fish you will be pickling? Just asking. Got a bunch to do!!!!


----------



## Dick Monson

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/volunteer/janfeb06/raw.html

Interesting read on fish parasites that transfer to humans.


----------

